

Ignite Takes $5 Million Series C To Build World Of Warcraft For Car Racing - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/07/ignite-takes-5-million-series-c-to-build-world-of-warcraft-for-car-racing/

======
Shorel
I wonder what will be iRacing's answer.

